# Farewell Moonshine



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Found my little buddy all beat up by Senior Frog (Dragon King) SF jumped to the other side while I went to dump the dirty water after siphoning their dropping and it all happened real quick in less than 5min, came back Moonshine was in real torn up, Missing ventral, torn fin & ripped beared

Senior Frog (Left) - Moonshine (Right)


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

He was a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

sparkyjoe said:


> He was a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks sparkyjoe, He sure was... and a fearless one too


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Moonshine. He was gorgeous.


----------

